# icd v72.40



## prem_ponnuru (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello every one,

can I use v72.40 and v72.41 ( pregnancy test, unconfirmed and negative ) with 76801 an ob ultrasound?

thanks for your help

Prem.


----------

